# Boiler question



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

We have a worcester boiler greenstar heatslave ll 25/32. Have noticed when I opened the draw on the top a green light is on over a override button.every thing working ok..should this light be on.any ideas anybody?


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that just means there is a demand. I don't do oil so I'm not 100%


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Demand?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

A heating demand from stat or cylinder.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Nothing too worry about then I guess?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

The light you are referring to is on the programmer ?


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

The panel on on boiler that pulls out.


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Could be ignition light so demand


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

This one ?
https://www.worcester-bosch.co.uk/support/document/download/release/6720805211/12623


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes mate..The light is in the middle of the 2 dials. Doesn't show light on diagram.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Sounds like it has one of the optional modules fitted.
Possibly one of these in the brochure ?
https://www.worcester-bosch.co.uk/support/document/download/release/87161166770/13389


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks like it:thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Is it the comfort 2 rf ?
If the override light is lit constant that means its lost connection with the room stat.
https://www.worcester-bosch.co.uk/support/document/download/6720810965


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Ooh ok.will look now.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Greenstar heatslave ll 25/32.not sure on rest.green light has gone off now.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Could it be to do with it coming on if house drops below temp through the day maybe?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

warren said:


> Greenstar heatslave ll 25/32.not sure on rest.green light has gone off now.


No, I meant the module with the light on it.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry dude comfort ll Rf.:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Put water back on now but no green light.as I said it's all working well.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I must have misread the manual earlier.
I posted a link to the instructions in 13.
LED on means heating demand, off means none as we thought earlier.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Light is off now. Should I just ignore it?


----------

